

The mathematics in M.C.Escher's pictures - DanielRibeiro
http://www.ams.org/notices/200304/fea-escher.pdf

======
Papirola
related:
[http://www.cs.technion.ac.il/~gotsman/AmendedPubl/ModelingAn...](http://www.cs.technion.ac.il/~gotsman/AmendedPubl/ModelingAndRendering/Model.RenderEscher.pdf)

------
drostie
It's always good to see something from the folks at Leiden. It's also nice to
see that M.C. Escher was hesitant to recurse at such small length scales, and
to see clever folks use computers and holomorphic functions to solve the
problems which he himself found puzzling.

------
spot
related: <http://www.cgl.uwaterloo.ca/~csk/projects/>

------
OzzyOsbourne
I know it's not technically mathematical, but someone in this community should
point to Godel, Escher, Bach by Douglas Hofstadter. It is a fascinating book
that partially explores the complexities within Escher's work.

------
irickt
related: <http://escherdroste.math.leidenuniv.nl/>

"This website aims to visualize the mathematical structure behind Escher's
Print Gallery."

